# Shark Fin Antenna No Dummy!



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome can't wait to get mine! hate the big antenna it has!


----------



## SebastianUS83 (Feb 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Awesome can't wait to get mine! hate the big antenna it has!


I hated it too and I think that was the best solution. Everything is working fine ( Nav and radio ).

Have a great weekend.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Matching color? Same color as ours, where did you get that shark fin? Doesn't look very easy to steal.


----------



## SebastianUS83 (Feb 19, 2012)

NickD said:


> Matching color? Same color as ours, where did you get that shark fin? Doesn't look very easy to steal.


Hey Nick,

How ya doing. Yes it´s the same olor. I had to bring it to the paint shop. There is also one on ebay.com which will fit the us model ( Nav/Radi) just check it out on ebay. I got mine from Ebay.de because that´s the one for the Opel insignia I think GM is selling the Insignia in the states as an Buick.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SebastianUS83 said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> How ya doing. Yes it´s the same olor. I had to bring it to the paint shop. There is also one on ebay.com which will fit the us model ( Nav/Radi) just check it out on ebay. I got mine from Ebay.de because that´s the one for the Opel insignia I think GM is selling the Insignia in the states as an Buick.


Correct, the 2011+ Buick Regal.


----------



## SebastianUS83 (Feb 19, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Correct, the 2011+ Buick Regal.


Didn´t know the name  Thanks 4 that


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

Be aware that there was a mid year break point for the 2011 regals on what antenna was used.

Nowthen, based on what I can see here, the M.Y. and earlier used p/n 25938466. After that used p/n 20786831.

Sebastian, Can you clarify which p/n you got?


----------



## SebastianUS83 (Feb 19, 2012)

OLD SFG GUY said:


> Be aware that there was a mid year break point for the 2011 regals on what antenna was used.
> 
> Nowthen, based on what I can see here, the M.Y. and earlier used p/n 25938466. After that used p/n 20786831.
> 
> Sebastian, Can you clarify which p/n you got?


I can´t tell you anymore. The part number was on the bottom and as you can see I already installed the antenna. I also think that the one for the Buick looks a little bit different to the one which the European Insignias got. 

I got mine from Ebay.de


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

Where do you buy these? Approx price?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

c6vette said:


> Where do you buy these? Approx price?


We recently had a group buy here.


----------



## SebastianUS83 (Feb 19, 2012)

c6vette said:


> Where do you buy these? Approx price?


Ebay.de around 50 Euros


----------



## GM Fan (Dec 14, 2010)

I looked at the new Verano's sharksfin and it looks like it would fit perfectly on our Cruze's. Has anyone tried one of these?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I tried looking at doing the same thing with the Camaro's antenna, and while they look the same, they wire differently and have different connectors. Best thing you can do is go to a dealer and ask to see the diagram for the antenna system for each car, that's what I did.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ SebastianUS83

is this the same as the one you installed from ebay? 








Radio Antenna GM OEM Shark Fin Antenna Fit For Cruze Insignia LaCrosse | eBay


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

phantom said:


> @ SebastianUS83
> 
> is this the same as the one you installed from ebay?
> 
> ...


Looks a little more involved to install and would need to be painted for me (Victory Red). But it prob would also have better reception than my current shark fin.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

c6vette said:


> Where do you buy these? Approx price?




Insane speed can order them @ $69. 
Insane Speed Motorsports - Visual Garage Shark Fin for Chevrolet Big Base Mounts. Bought mine from Insane for $80 last year. Paint matches good and works well.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

SebastianUS83 said:


> I can´t tell you anymore. The part number was on the bottom and as you can see I already installed the antenna. I also think that the one for the Buick looks a little bit different to the one which the European Insignias got.
> 
> *I got mine from Ebay.de*



not sure if this will fit cruze in UK :question:


----------

